# Debunk the Tren debate



## Rory (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok, there seems to be some speculation on the color of Tren. Everything from clear to dark yellow tren people have claimed all is good. 

Mostly people who have never cooked it, google it an want to come off as an expert in this field. 

Yes there are multiple factors in the variation of color. One being raws as well yet I haven't seen tren raws that were did not have a yellow tint to it. 

My first question here is who has successfully cooked a CLEAR tren batch? Also what recipe an carrier were you using to do so? Raws? 

I think this is important to discuss as if someone can replicate the clear tren it obviously would be a legitimate claim. Also if someone can provide a baseline standard of colors (common paint color sticks that one can pick up at Home Depot or lowes would be perfect) to check against the raws an final product would be great.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 14, 2013)

ive always seen dark yellow/brown. never saw clear.
but i dnt know for sure...cld be.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 14, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> ive always seen dark yellow/brown. never saw clear.
> but i dnt know for sure...cld be.



Some of the best Tren I've used was clear as water. But I've had great luck with both clear and rust colored


----------



## Rory (Sep 14, 2013)

I agree. But people claim it's out there an sponsors sell a near clear or light tren. It would be nice an beneficial to all if this were possible to see it. 

I've read the debate back an forth on multiple threads an forums. We have enough cooks in here to put this to sleep if its actually possible.


----------



## vikingquest (Sep 14, 2013)

I have never brewed it but read a sponsor on a different forum tell how he made tren e 400 mgs and while most would think it would be very dark, his was pretty close to clear. It had to do with the actual cooking to the point of sterilization. If I can find the post I will copy it for you. I've ran thus dudes gear and it was superb as well. But I didn't get to try the tren 400 yet.


----------



## vikingquest (Sep 14, 2013)

On my bad, it's the opposite. He said his tren is dark because he takes his time and cooks it to sterile. He said he could make it light by adding ba. Sorry I effed that up guys.


----------



## Rory (Sep 14, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> On my bad, it's the opposite. He said his tren is dark because he takes his time and cooks it to sterile. He said he could make it light by adding ba. Sorry I effed that up guys.



Gotcha, but you can only add so much BA in a batch.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 14, 2013)

Ive never seen clear as the best tren is golden made from the fina-h  .. the raws dont even compare.  Clear tren is most likely from a bleached raw to appeal to some peoples eyes as a sterile made product but has nothing to do with sterility.. this is similar to a product in a catchy box or packaging. Which i always pass on.. Now pharm grade tren hex(parabolan) is a different story as it is clear .


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 15, 2013)

I have seen a LOT of Tren Acetate over the years.
I have never seen any that is clear as water.

maybe it is a different ester? Or some Method of conversion I have never seen or heard of. who says they have clear tren?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 15, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> I have seen a LOT of Tren Acetate over the years.
> I have never seen any that is clear as water.
> 
> maybe it is a different ester? Or some Method of conversion I have never seen or heard of. who says they have clear tren?



OLM has a sponsor thread - his Tren is fucking unreal, everyone who used it felt the same way I did about it. 

His Tren is clear as water.


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 15, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Outlawmuscle has a sponsor thread from Jintani- his Tren is fucking unreal, everyone who used it felt the same way I did about it.
> 
> His Tren is clear as water.



I am not saying it is Impossible.
I can only comment from my experiences.
Tren ace has been one of my favorites for a decade.
I have just never seen or used any that was clear.

Is there a reasonable explanation why theirs is clear?
Is it made with ba,bb oil? Is it trenbolone acetate?


----------



## Rory (Sep 15, 2013)

Id be curious as to their process and if it is in fact Tren A. They have good reviews on eroids from months back. Not soo much recently.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 15, 2013)

Here is a pic of the TrenE I used - not crystal clear but damn close


----------



## Rory (Sep 15, 2013)

This is off their own site. As well Im on chat with them. They were quick to reply on the product. No longer replying to questions as to how it is clear when raws are yellowish and their initial pics are yellow not the clear product they ship lol. Im sure the person on chat isnt a cook but he does confirm they are clear but no explanation as to the changed process.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rory said:


> This is off their own site. As well Im on chat with them. They were quick to reply on the product. No longer replying to questions as to how it is clear when raws are yellowish and their initial pics are yellow not the clear product they ship lol. Im sure the person on chat isnt a cook but he does confirm they are clear but no explanation as to the changed process.



Who are you talking about?


----------



## Rory (Sep 15, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Who are you talking about?



They have an annoying contact us live bs chat on their site. Was curious if anyone would respond. Not expecting a solid answer and didnt get one. They just cut it off when i questioned why it was clear.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rory said:


> They have an annoying contact us live bs chat on their site. Was curious if anyone would respond. Not expecting a solid answer and didnt get one. They just cut it off when i questioned why it was clear.



What source?


----------



## Rory (Sep 15, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What source?



Same source you posted. They are on eroids as well. To be on eroids you have a website.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rory said:


> Same source you posted. They are on eroids as well. To be on eroids you have a website.



Ahh yeah ib haven't dealt with him in a while but the batch I got was amazing


----------



## basskiller (Sep 15, 2013)

I have done more than a few conversions with finaplix to raw tren ace and have had colors ranging from almost a neon yellow to a dark reddish amber color .. pretty much every shade inbetween  some things that factor in.. heat, oxidation, carrier oil,  the powder itself


----------



## Rory (Sep 15, 2013)

Getting back on to the original subject tho, anyone can speculate an show reasons as to a change. I'm not asking for that as that's well known. Lets see a recipe an info from people who claim to make it. This thread is going on to the same as people wanting to debate, with no one actually having done it, but "in theory" it would work. Up until IB posted about bleached raws I have never seen that subject brought up personally. All the other reasons, yes. But what I am looking for is proof, not speculation.


----------



## Rory (Sep 15, 2013)

Just as stated in the original post. A recipe that can be replicated. (Tren A) by multiple people that holds stable as a clear solution at 100mg/ml.


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 15, 2013)

What exactly is "bleached raws"
and what would be the reasoning?

I have heard of the crystal fina method.... but never heard of bleached raw material??


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 15, 2013)

basskiller said:


> I have done more than a few conversions with finaplix to raw tren ace and have had colors ranging from almost a neon yellow to a dark reddish amber color .. pretty much every shade inbetween  some things that factor in.. heat, oxidation, carrier oil,  the powder itself



BK,
Have you seen or used any tren ace as clear as water though?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 15, 2013)

Good Tren A raw is yellow /orange to start with so the final has to have tint regardless like Bk says..someone show their clear vial if they have one ?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 15, 2013)

Rajjin a raw source that was on a different forum but was also here was asked why his tren a raw was white.. His answer was it is good no worry and reason for white was it was bleached to appeal to eye more as pure which some people must have thought a yellow tint not appealing for some reason.. its like people that think a pretty box means good gear but yet junk inside. I thot BS when i heard it but thats me.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Good Tren A raw is yellow /orange to start with so the final has to have tint regardless like Bk says..someone show their clear vial if they have one ?



The TrenA by the same lab I posted with the TrenE is darker for sure- let me find a pic so you can compare the TrenE to the TrenA


----------



## Rory (Sep 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Good Tren A raw is yellow /orange to start with so the final has to have tint regardless like Bk says..someone show their clear vial if they have one ?



This is my point. And I'm personally not buying the whole bleached raws scenario as there would be no legitimate purpose for that. I've had raws from 4 different suppliers (suppliers- not sources. Where your sources get them from) an have yet to see it "bleached". 

Even an extremely light color may not be possible at the correct dosing. This is why a comparison and standard of colors used for raws an final product would be interesting. See what truly is the lightest stable color possible at 100mg/ml. Using that as the standard. Since obviously less tren used, lighter color would be produced. If you make a 50mg/ml it would obviously be lighter in color then 100mg/ml.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 15, 2013)

This is by far the lightest colored Tren I've ever seen... And also the best by fat as well. Not trying to hype it up but I have seriously never touched any other Tren that comes close and I've done a lot of Tren like a lot of the guys here


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 15, 2013)

Well if raw Is yellow to start with it won't be clear as water in the end..

Trenbolone acetate powder
Trenbolone Acetate powder
1,CAS:10161-34-9
Apperance:Yellow Crystalline Powder
Purity:99% min,USP grade 

2, 
Certificate of Analysis

Product Name
Trenbolone Acetate
Quantity
150g
Batch .
110301
Report .
1103-1
Date Of Manufacture
2011.03.13
Date Of Analysis
2011.03.14
Description
Yellow Crystalline Powder
Ref. Standard
USP28 Standard
Tests
Analysis Standard
Results
Identification
Conform
Conform
Absorbance
≤0.30%
Conform
Specific Rotation
+39°~ +43°
+39.5°
Chromatography Purity
Conform
Conform
17α-Isomer
≤0.50%
0.40%
Organic Volatile Impurities
Conform
Conform
Loss On Drying
≤0.50%
0.32%
Residue On Ignition
≤0.10%
0.01%
Assay
97~101%
99.1%
Conclusion
Be Conform With USP28 Standard


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 15, 2013)

*Tren A*

I would rather have this one- 
(from Wikopedia)


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 15, 2013)

anyone remember the name of the tren Mike King use to carry?
I think it was a silver label?

I know he turned into a peice a shit scammer... but damn that was some good tren he had. My first bottle was from him many years ago.

then I found Out you can make it!!  Finaplex to Finaject is the one I remember by willK. The old original owner of Rippedmass.
I think BK still has the Old article up on BKonline.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 16, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> anyone remember the name of the tren Mike King use to carry?
> I think it was a silver label?
> 
> I know he turned into a peice a shit scammer... but damn that was some good tren he had. My first bottle was from him many years ago.
> ...




Kings line was called GAC. Generic agriculture something.


----------



## stayinfit (Sep 16, 2013)

BK is right.  IN the past when I was doing it I noticed if stayed on heat longer it turned darker.  I also have seen a pretty clear batch of tren ace and the raw looked and smelled like tren ace.  SO that led me to believe that it had something to do with quality control and what purity it might be.  Reason I say this is I had some that when I got the raw it was a darker yellow so I thought ok either this is really good quality or really bad quality.  It clogged up my filters so bad I came to the conclusion it was poor quality although the results still spoke for themselves. 
Good topic Rory.


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 17, 2013)

Rory said:


> Id be curious as to their process and if it is in fact Tren A. They have good reviews on eroids from months back. Not soo much recently.



be careful on eroids bro... it`s full of scammers who pays people or gives free shit in exchange for a good review... i ordered some stuff for a friend from one of the top rated sites on eroids and he didn`t have ANY results... they sent me oil...


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 17, 2013)

i have done the crystal method many times and many others but find this to be my favorite. it is posted here with pictures of my finished product which was not cooked at all and is as light as my crystals and GSO would allow. it was definitely yellow but like i said the GSO had a lot to do with the color. if i would have used a clearer carrier oil it would have been more so as a finished product. i combined aspects from different conversions from Bigrobbie, Bass, and Bill Roberts to make mine and it was always badass. 


VP 


VP


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 17, 2013)

MoFo said:


> be careful on eroids bro... it`s full of scammers who pays people or gives free shit in exchange for a good review... i ordered some stuff for a friend from one of the top rated sites on eroids and he didn`t have ANY results... they sent me oil...



Well I am giving my honest feed back on that Lab- I don't say stuff like this about many labs... And some of the other guys on here have heard me say it in private. There shit is as good as any pharma I've ever taken.

That being said I haven't used any of that line in a few months but what I have used was quite amazing


----------



## fubaseball (Sep 17, 2013)

I have used tren e from strango, who has a very high rep, and it was very good and damn near clear.


----------



## highdrum (Sep 18, 2013)

my raw source makes a amber colored finished product.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 18, 2013)

if you type "crystal method" in the search function here you will find my instructions with pictures. you can see that my crystals appear to be white but i distinctly remember when i added BA and BB prior to the GSO it changed immediately to a yellow color. i do believe that i would have had a much lighter colored product if i had used a lighter oil but since i did not bake it i liked the finished color the GSO produced.


VP


----------



## highdrum (Sep 18, 2013)

saw some 200mg/ml tren ace made with MCT and Ethyl oleate recently.  Those are both clear, solution was melted at low heat, however the raw was yellowish and still made an amber colored filtered product, shit is top notch............


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 18, 2013)

Tren is golden in crystalline form, and this is also stated in the Merck Index as well. By "bleaching" the tren, it would just be adding extra steps, which equal more costs, which is something that if even possible, would not make sense. 

Using something such as cottonseed oil compared to grapeseed oil would lighten the golden color, but there should still be some golden color...unless you dilute it a ton. 

In the past while using Fina pellets, the methylcellulose would decompose and turn the golden color darker, sometimes a red color for some if they used very old pellets which had been placed in temps above room temp for long periods of time.


----------

